# Rattleware Cupping Brewer



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just seen it on Has Bean's facebook feed.

https://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/rattleware-cupping-brewer






What do people think? Probably be too much sediment for my liking.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

When I watched it yesterday, I thought that it's essentially pretty similar to letting a french press settle well but maybe that little bowl gives you a better chance of having less sediment? I'm half tempted but think I won't bother with it.


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

I thought the same, basically a James Hoffman French press


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

fluffles said:


> I thought the same, basically a James Hoffman French press


Reckon you'd get a cleaner cup with the Hoffman FP method. Seems pointless to me.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Seems that potentially you'll get less sediment with less effort, since the seal blocks the sediment completely, compared to the FP where the sediment can start travelling up easier. But yes, it's basically a FP.


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

"You'll have a little bit of sediment at the bottom of the cup, that's perfectly okay. Adds to the flavour!"


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Video of Rubens Gardelli using this for his Brewers cup routine:


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

this really does look a little emperors new clothes ....any I ve seen this before on kickstater .

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1034348662/the-kong-coffee-brewer/


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> this really does look a little emperors new clothes ....any I ve seen this before on kickstater .
> 
> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1034348662/the-kong-coffee-brewer/


I won't be convinced that sediment is good.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Another downside seems like there's still a fair bit of beverage remaining under the suction. Although one could argue that with the James Hoffman FP technique you also don't pour it all the way since in the last part there will be a lot of silt.


----------

